# Applying for ACS-Help



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Dear Friends ,
I will be applying for ACS in a couple of weeks..Could u just guide me in case if i am missing out anything..Specially the experienced friends..

List of Docs
!)Index listing out the document's Order
2) Application Form
3) Iv done my MCA so all the marksheets of MCA plus the detailed syllabus and passing certificates
4) Graduation marksheets and passing certificates
5) Current Employer's HR letter and Reference letter from the manager
6)Letter from the previous employer(would include appointment letter and letter from ex-manager)
7)Resume
8)Demand Draft

kindly guide me if i need to include anything byond this as well

Thanks
Aarav
8)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi

have u searched the forum for ACS? i suggest it since there is a lot tht has been discussed before. form teh look ur documents look alright but i am too stck on work right now,  

ok it does look fine to me.. u adding bank statements and salary slips?


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

*hey*

Do we need to attach bank documents as well..and sal slip too..well i have a long process for getting sal slip in that case iv to initiate the process..ill have to do that then..

thanks anj..



anj1976 said:


> hi
> 
> have u searched the forum for ACS? i suggest it since there is a lot tht has been discussed before. form teh look ur documents look alright but i am too stck on work right now,
> 
> ok it does look fine to me.. u adding bank statements and salary slips?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, it just supports ur CV, its more like a supporting document, since the money comes form the company account and gets transfered.. authenticates ur CV


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

*one problem*

well the probs is i withdraw two kinds of salaries..one is the indian sal and the second one is the perdiem in USD..so i guess ill have to show bank statements for both of them and indian sal slip..as i cant produce for the perdiem which i earn is that fine?..what do u suggest?..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

they are not concerned with what u earn, this is just to support ur CV, as i said in my previous post.. ur salary slips have an amount which reflects on the bank statement too.. and the company details are in the salary slip..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> they are not concerned with what u earn, this is just to support ur CV, as i said in my previous post.. ur salary slips have an amount which reflects on the bank statement too.. and the company details are in the salary slip..


Thanks buddy..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

for anything else, feel free to post here.. there are a lot of experienced ppl who can share what they experienced. and make sure u search the forum fro ACS..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Dear anj,
well wanted to confirm regarding employer reference proofs..i have letter from my immediate manager and hr letter do i need to produce co-emplyees reference also?..i remember going through the reference in other posts..

thanks
aarav


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes aarav, the more the better


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> yes aarav, the more the better


i might be sounding foolish but need to know that...do we need to send the declaration(avidavits) in originals or certified copies??


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

As far as i understand the procedure everything is in true copy nothing in originals..


PankajNamdeo said:


> i might be sounding foolish but need to know that...do we need to send the declaration(avidavits) in originals or certified copies??


----------



## shah_pooja (Apr 21, 2009)

hey, I have reference letters signed by HR..that should be ok ? Coz the managers arent authorised to sign them. Is that ok ?


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey Pooja,
i guess it would be better if u produce some other proofs also byond hr..specially for the field for which u r trying to get ur self approved..i went through other posts so thats how i came to know..hope some of our senior friends will throw some light on this as well..

aarav




shah_pooja said:


> hey, I have reference letters signed by HR..that should be ok ? Coz the managers arent authorised to sign them. Is that ok ?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

we sent the original affidavits pankaj and kept a copy with us


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

any idea as to what details should i include in "Co-employee's ref letter'..would it be like just an acknowledgment that i am working in so and so company..any eg letters please share..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

aarav it would be a simple letter stating ur name and ur role in teh company and that u r working as a colleague since so many yrs..and that if need be they can contact them at the mentioned email id/contact number


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

hey thanks..that would be easy


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

and dont forget to attach their business cards and company ID card copy


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

aarav said:


> any idea as to what details should i include in "Co-employee's ref letter'..would it be like just an acknowledgment that i am working in so and so company..any eg letters please share..


this is the reference letter format that i have used...for both current/ex-manager and coemployers[changed the matters accordingly]

For the reference letter

To Whomsoever it May Concern

I have known XXXXX in a variety of capacities for XXX year. He has been working as a [colleague/manager ] for past XXX year (mention number of yrs if u want to but make sure it soesnt contradict ur resume).xxx works as Title in the company XXX.

If you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to contact me at the below number / email

[I have also added the duties performed if its mangers reference]


Sincerely


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

hey i just wanted to ask u a qn ..well the thing is the salary slips r printouts which no one signs actually..do i have to get a true copy done of those printouts?..secondly the hr letter,reference letter all r on company letter head..now my qn is as i am staying in dubai can the consulate do a true copy of this?..i know in india i can get the xerox notorized..but here its a big trouble getting these true copy done..and pretty expensive as well...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Dear aarav,

I am also going though the same process.. for each document attestation Indian embassy here would charge approx $15, I am no way going to get salary slip attested, I am going to attach salary slips along with bank statement, which prooves it. 

$15 a document is way tooo expensive... Can anyone shed some light on this..

Regards,
Mr.India


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey mr.india thanks for ur reply ..it really helped me a lot..just wanted to ask u how much time did they take?..secondly is it a true copy or they take stamps from ministries and all?..here its 58 dhs per copy which comes to around the price which u quoted..i am waiting for my prev emp ref letter rest all is done and then shall go for attestation..so i guess we can share our procedings what about ielts have u started preparing ?..

all the best
aarav


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Hey mr.india thanks for ur reply ..it really helped me a lot..just wanted to ask u how much time did they take?..secondly is it a true copy or they take stamps from ministries and all?..here its 58 dhs per copy which comes to around the price which u quoted..i am waiting for my prev emp ref letter rest all is done and then shall go for attestation..so i guess we can share our procedings what about ielts have u started preparing ?..
> 
> all the best
> aarav


They certify only as true copy.. here fees id BD.5 per copy..I am concentrating on ACS at the moment.. which should be done this week.. then Ielts in Sept. I have dowmloaded Cambridge 1-6 and 7 course..but not seriously gone through it..

Regards,


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Same here yaar collectiong documents is a big pain..i will be taking ielts in sept and my wife in nov ..havnt started preparing yet..i too downloaded some stuff and got some books yday..lets c havnt actually taken pains to go through them as there is lots of things on the desk to be sorted out first..in my case i v got some 25 documents to be attested..mca mksheets,bsc marksheets,their passing certi,ething so i think ill have to pay loads...how did u get ur marksheets attested..u told u did it only for 5 of ur doc?..how come so less?..tell me onething well as far as the employee ref letter is concerned..as it is on the letter head of the company can the govt attest it too?..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

My document list goes as below:

1. Complete RPL form (No need to be attested)
2. Qualification details (I have BSc marksheets to be attested, MCSE and other vendors have online transcript which can be authenticated online. NO need to attest them then.)
3. Experience certificates ( 4 letters to be attested.)
4. CBOK (No need to be attested)
5. Project Report-1 (No need to be attested)
6. Project Report-2 (No need to be attested)
7. CV (No need to be attested)
8. Letter from Previous employers/ offer letters/ promotion letters (No need to be attested)
9. Salary Certs. (No need to be attested)
10.Passport copy as proof of age (No need to be attested)
11.Bank statement. (No need to be attested)

So I have marksheet (3), letter from previous employers (4) total of 7 docs. i counted marksheet as 1 doc, just in case if they charge 5 BD per page.

Regards,


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

I also face similar problem with attestation. I courier all my documents to India and get attested from there. My documents are attested by gazetted officer not by notary, any idea its acceptable? or is it mandatory to get the document attested from the current place of residence?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

My all in all RPL file is some 25 pages..  Keep fingures crossed for me.. :typing:


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Did u get ur application couter checked?..please do confirm and proceed should ..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Did u get ur application couter checked?..please do confirm and proceed should ..


Hummmm... Did not understand?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i suggest courier the docs to India, get them attested and make someone courier them back to u, that would come out cheaper thn paying for the attestation in Bahrain


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> i suggest courier the docs to India, get them attested and make someone courier them back to u, that would come out cheaper thn paying for the attestation in Bahrain


Thanks for the suggestion Anj, Let me figure out cheaper and faster way out of this
Two questions :
1. If it is from India , who do you suggest notory or gassette officer (I have 5 of them in house  )
2. Are there any more docs to be attested ( I mean for Immigration form etc, in that case might as well get those attested now tooo.)?

Regards,


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

As far as i know anything should be fine..we have finalized the same thing..we gonna send all docs to india..only catch is we have to send originals as well but if u have someone in the family that wouldnt be required i guess..anyways what i meant from my earlier post was please get ur application counter checked by someone ie check if u rnt lacking any docs and proofs..sorry for the confusion..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI

any of the two would do, whoever does that will have to put their stamp as well.

as for documents for teh visa, the same that u sent for ACS go for Visa app also, additional docs would be birth certificates for all applicants, passport copies of secondary applicant, IELTS score card for u as well as spouse, educational docs for spouse, marriage certificate if applicable. that would be it i guess.. so best is u get them certified right now, the pending would be the IELTS which is to be sent in original if it isnt online application or colored scan if its online application. and incase u do not have birth certificate thn u hv to get affidavits made from u as well ur folks side. also, name change affidavit incase of spouse.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Dear anj thanks for the reply..one more thing i wanted to inquire ...what about the application form did u submit in a handwritten form or did u get it typed somewhere..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

from what I remember, we filled it using adobe or was it filled by me. i really dont remember. I am sorry, cant help u with that.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

hey thanks it dosnt matter..i guess we will get it typed somewhere..thanks buddy..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi again

we did fill it by hand. I remember taking out prints of the forms (some 3 sets).


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

okie dokie thanks


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hi again
> 
> we did fill it by hand. I remember taking out prints of the forms (some 3 sets).


For ACS I downloaded the MS word format form and typed stuffs. took print out and signed.

Just Document attestation is pending.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> As far as i know anything should be fine..we have finalized the same thing..we gonna send all docs to india..only catch is we have to send originals as well but if u have someone in the family that wouldnt be required i guess..anyways what i meant from my earlier post was please get ur application counter checked by someone ie check if u rnt lacking any docs and proofs..sorry for the confusion..


Thanks buddy.. and good luck.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

One query..from the posts i read so far i feel that applying online for acs ends up in lot of confusion..can anyone suggest whether i should apply online or post them(i mean only post them), i believe second option is better as less confusion in that ..please someone throw some light i am planning to apply within a week or so..


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Even I have the same feel. It is better to send it thru post so tht there is no confusion in processing of ur application. I sent my application thru post and did not have any issues.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

cintai i believe u have sent ur docs to acs,correct?..


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

aarav said:


> cintai i believe u have sent ur docs to acs,correct?..


hi

what address should i use to send my documents? if i use DHL service.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

its given on acs site..kindly check it out..


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

aarav said:


> One query..from the posts i read so far i feel that applying online for acs ends up in lot of confusion..can anyone suggest whether i should apply online or post them(i mean only post them), i believe second option is better as less confusion in that ..please someone throw some light i am planning to apply within a week or so..


hey aarav,
i have applied via DHL courier..i can understand its a bit confusing but its fast as compared to sending via post.....as in my case i had send the the docs to ACS this 31 july...n till now they havent got back to me with any kinda of acknowledgement...


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

PankajNamdeo said:


> hey aarav,
> i have applied via DHL courier..i can understand its a bit confusing but its fast as compared to sending via post.....as in my case i had send the the docs to ACS this 31 july...n till now they havent got back to me with any kinda of acknowledgement...


hi
can we send docs using registered mail while living outside australia?


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

hey pankaj,
dont u think its a long time then..did u call and inquire?..or no its routine that they take such a long time..?..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

i'm also planning via dhl or fedex..lets c..whats better from here ie dubai..im sure u must have tracked it and found out the status..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

aarav they suggest registered post.. i suggest the same, it takes longer but is easier to track.

and yes off late they have been taking long to update status.. we got our assessment done in 19 days flat with result in hand (we applied thru an agent so saved on the result travel time from AU to India).


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

one thing anj..well i have finally collected all the docs for acs..only one problem..as far as all the letters r concerned of the prior employer all of them r on the letter head of company ..but only thing is i dont have their respective visiting cards..i have no other way but accept it as it is..lets hope they accept all thes docs..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi aarav

i dont think u can do anything about previous companies. good thing is its on the L/h

cross your fingers, hope for teh best.

wish u luck

cheers
anj


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

aarav said:


> one thing anj..well i have finally collected all the docs for acs..only one problem..as far as all the letters r concerned of the prior employer all of them r on the letter head of company ..but only thing is i dont have their respective visiting cards..i have no other way but accept it as it is..lets hope they accept all thes docs..


aarav,
the ex employers letter u r talking about r just the exp certificate issued by company..if yes then u need to take the ex managers reference along with business card/employee card...if the ex employers letters states that all the duties performed then ex manager references migh not be necassary...


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

sorry pankaj didnt get u?..u mean a letter stating manager's duties?..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

its been 6 years since i left my previous company..it was very good of them to atleast give me all the rest of the letters..though the staff has changed completely..i got all these things done without going to my ex-office..i am in dubai and my old company in mumbai..they will kill me if i ask for anything else ..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thats alright, L/h is good


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Gracias Senorita,,,that was a relief..hope everything goes fine..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it will.. b positive n good things happen


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

aarav said:


> sorry pankaj didnt get u?..u mean a letter stating manager's duties?..


i meant that e.g ur current employer gives u on letter head ststing all the duties then managers reference would be not necassary....but if current employer doesnt give u any letter(like in my case) then a declaration n managers reference would be very necassary...i hope i make sense this time...


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks for clarification..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

hey all finally couriered my appication yday ..lets c what happens next..


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

aarav said:


> hey all finally couriered my appication yday ..lets c what happens next..


best of luck aarav...


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

all the best to u also pankaj..


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

aarav said:


> all the best to u also pankaj..


 i need it aarav


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> i'm also planning via dhl or fedex..lets c..whats better from here ie dubai..im sure u must have tracked it and found out the status..


I sent by TNT from Bahrain(5th Aug), within 5 hours, it was in Dubai and fourth day it reached ACS. Got acknowledge mail with Id amd password on 11th Aug. Ststus chaged to In process on 20th Aug. 

Waiting for result now. 

Good Luck for your assessment.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeh thats good all the best ..it has reached on time lets c when things proceed..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

hey all finally got the uname and pwd today..and checked up the status..now the waiting period starts..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Good Aarav,

Keep watching your application progress:

1. Acknowledged.
2. To be allocated.
3. In process.
4. With an accessor.
5. completed..

Goodluck..


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

hi all

i need some advice

I have 4 years bs(hons) computer science degree from a well reputed university
I also have 4 years working full time experience but my 1 year experience is during my studies, it was 8 hour job from 2pn to 10pm and my employer can issue me a letter stating my timings.
I want to know will ACS consider my 8 hour job experience during studies?


----------



## nagu (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi :

Can anyone share ACS index page content?

thanks
Nagu


----------



## nagu (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi All:

I will be attaching the below list of docs along with ACS forms. is there anything i am missing? Please suggest.

1. Passport Copy (Old and New - Except Blank pages)
2. Birth Certificates
3. TC (Trasfer Certificate)
4. MCA Degree Certificate
5. MCA Marks Sheets
6. BSC Degree Certificate
7. BSC Mark Sheets
8. 12th Grade Mark Sheets
9. 10th Grade Mark Sheets
10. Work Exp. Letters
10.1 Current Employer work Reference Letter
10.2 Current Employer Payslip

10.3 Previous Employer I - Work Reference Letter
10.4 Tax filling (w2 forms) - 2008 & 2007

10.3 Previous Employer II - Work Reference Letter
10.4 Tax filling (w2 forms) - 2007 & 2006

10.3 Previous Employer III - Affidavit from co-worker
10.4 Payslip
10.5 Designation change letter

10.6 Previous Employer IV - Work Reference Letter

10.6 Previous Employer V - Work Reference Letter

10.6 Previous Employer VI - Work Reference Letter
10.7 Self Affidavit

11. Resume


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

guess that should be enough nagu..dont have anything left..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Dear Nagu,

That's enough for skill assessment, if you are taking RPL path, then you need to add your transcript, CBOK amd 2 project reports. 

For skill assessment, mentioned docs are enough. 

Good Luck Buddy.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Any progress for acs application for any one..specially mr.india and pankaj..whats the status ?...iv already started counting days..dont know what will happen..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

i am not getting that tempo for ielts..its so tough to study after so many years..my writing speed has also gone down..hehehe..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Any progress for acs application for any one..specially mr.india and pankaj..whats the status ?...iv already started counting days..dont know what will happen..


dear aarav,

My ACS status is as follows:

"In Process"
Managed By:"R******* ****L"

It is has not changed since 15 days 4 hours. I have understood lately, the key to Australian immigration is Patence (Which I am trying to hard to find). 

Keep patence and things will be all right.
Good luck Buddy.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Sent them a e-mail asking the status of my application. They confirmed the receipt of my files and informed that my CO is on leave, so, it is going to be delayed by a week. 

Waiting for my ACS to finalise.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

ooh...sahi reply hai..btw can u just update when did u exactly apply for it ?...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> ooh...sahi reply hai..btw can u just update when did u exactly apply for it ?...



ACS applied-4th August 2009
Courier Reached-9th August 2009
Credit card charges and received username / Password 11th Aug 2009
Status-"To be Allocated"-11th August 2009
Status-"In Process"-21th August 2009
Status-"With An Accessor"- 7th Sept 2009.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

okie i guess not long way to go now..lets hope for the best...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> okie i guess not long way to go now..lets hope for the best...


Hopefully this gets over soon... :rofl: I have no patience bro... :rofl:


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Hopefully this gets over soon... :rofl: I have no patience bro... :rofl:


Lets hope for the best Mr India. With accessor means final stage right?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Lets hope for the best Mr India. With accessor means final stage right?


Yes, With accesor is the last stage, they dispatch the result by post after that..

Thanks all for your best wishes.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Applied online yesterday, sending documents today
Got an email of application id and password but showing “Date received” to somewhere in February, I think it is the date when I first saved my online application and I think will be changed later.


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> Applied online yesterday, sending documents today
> Got an email of application id and password but showing “Date received” to somewhere in February, I think it is the date when I first saved my online application and I think will be changed later.


No it won't change, that is the date when you started the application. Same for me too. Thats not an issue. Good Luck!


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi
I got an email from ACS that an officer has been assigned to me and asking for hard copies of documents but I already have sent my documents, my documents have been reached there , I checked DHL status, what should I do, reply that email stating I have submitted my documents. My application reference number is available on the envelope and the form


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

I have asked this question before, but think this is the right thread to ask,

while filling ACS application is this possible to highlite my 2 specialized fields
a) specialising in Network Security/Firewall/Internet Security 
b) specialising in Linux/Unix

As my working projects include both aforesaid feilds, if its possible how can i do it.

Thx!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

jovi remember one thing, specialisingin both can get u a different ASCO code altogether, in our case we got 2231-11, which is for systems manager, though my husband specialises in network security, exchange, etc etc, he is involved in deployment of server setups. Make sure u lay stress on network securities if u want the asco code 2231-79 which is currently in CSL. too many fields can land u in trouble like us. 2231-11 isnt in CSL so our file has been sitting eating dust at DIAC since a year 

wish u luck


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> jovi remember one thing, specialisingin both can get u a different ASCO code altogether, in our case we got 2231-11, which is for systems manager, though my husband specialises in network security, exchange, etc etc, he is involved in deployment of server setups. Make sure u lay stress on network securities if u want the asco code 2231-79 which is currently in CSL. too many fields can land u in trouble like us. 2231-11 isnt in CSL so our file has been sitting eating dust at DIAC since a year
> 
> wish u luck


Thx Anj, but problem is that i have read out the MODL list in which all the fields Network security, Linux, Unix all are bearing the same ASCO code 2231-79, this is making me confuse, hope i made my point clear to u.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well 2231-79 is basically for lot of fields, doesnt mean u hv to have specialized in all of them. u can mention in your CV what all you have been involved in at work but laying stress on one, more detailed CV in that field will get u the right ASCO code unlike my husband who got a systems manager cos he has worked with network securities, SQL, Exchange, Routers, etc etc.
why don tu contact an agent and seek their opinion. or start a new thread, starting a new thread with an appropriate subject gets more attention and apt replies.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

finally the application progressed a little...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> finally the application progressed a little...


Nice to see your cart mooving.. Mine one is Stand still... someone please give a push..


----------



## walk4hell (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi All,

i have sent my application to ACS in december 2009.
new change is "Event Type : PASA" since last two weeks

Date Received	23-December-2009
Event Type	PASA
Status	In process
Managed By	Rhiannon Burkett
Registered Post No

So do any one know, how long it will take more, because my visa is going to expire in coming months and i have to launch my PR, i cannot launch without skill assessment. I asked for skill assessed as Computing Professional (Linux).

Is there any other solution incase i donot get assessment before my visa expire???

Please guide me.

thanks

MJ


----------

